# Emmy's



## Ciara (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone watching the emmy's?

Christina Aguilera was just performing w/ Tony Bennett.
I think she looks great.  She went from trashy to very classy.

Her little baby bump looks cute too.


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_anyone watching the emmy's?

Christina Aguilera was just performing w/ Tony Bennett.
I think she looks great.  She went from trashy to very classy.

Her little baby bump looks cute too._

 

I love christina aguilera...shes got this amazing powerful voice..she looks so cute..she has yet to announce that shes pregnant right?


----------



## frocher (Sep 17, 2007)

Man, I love Tony Bennett, I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

Winners at Sunday's 59th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards presented by the Academy of Television Arts & Sciences: 

Drama Series: "The Sopranos," HBO.

Comedy Series: "30 Rock," NBC.

Miniseries: "Broken Trail," AMC.

Variety, Music or Comedy Series: "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart," Comedy Central.

Variety, Music or Comedy Special: "Tony Bennett: An American Classic," NBC.

Made-for-TV Movie: "Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee," HBO.

Reality-Competition Program: "The Amazing Race," CBS.

Creative Achievement in Interactive TV: Current.

Actor, Drama Series: James Spader, "Boston Legal," ABC.

Actor, Comedy Series: Ricky Gervais, "Extras," HBO.

Actor, Miniseries or Movie: Robert Duvall, "Broken Trail," AMC.

Actress, Drama Series: Sally Field, "Brothers & Sisters," ABC.

Actress, Comedy Series: America Ferrera, "Ugly Betty," ABC.

Actress, Miniseries or Movie: Helen Mirren, "Prime Suspect: The Final Act (Masterpiece Theatre)," PBS.

Supporting Actor, Drama Series: Terry O'Quinn, "Lost," ABC.

Supporting Actor, Comedy Series: Jeremy Piven, "Entourage," HBO.

Supporting Actor, Miniseries or Movie: Thomas Haden Church, "Broken Trail," AMC. 

Supporting Actress, Drama Series: Katherine Heigl, "Grey's Anatomy," ABC. 

Supporting Actress, Comedy Series: Jaime Pressly, "My Name Is Earl," NBC. 

Supporting Actress, Miniseries or Movie: Judy Davis, "The Starter Wife," USA. 

Individual Performance, Variety or Music Program: Tony Bennett, "Tony Bennett: An American Classic," NBC. 

Directing, Drama Series: "The Sopranos: Kennedy and Heidi," HBO. 

Directing, Comedy Series: "Ugly Betty: Pilot," ABC. 

Directing, Miniseries, Movie or Dramatic Special: "Prime Suspect: The Final Act (Masterpiece Theatre)," PBS. 

Directing, Variety, Music or Comedy Program: "Tony Bennett: An American Classic," NBC. 

Writing for a Drama Series: "The Sopranos: Made in America," HBO. 

Writing, Comedy Series: "The Office: Gay Witch Hunt," NBC. 

Writing, Miniseries, Movie or Dramatic Special: "Prime Suspect: The Final Act," PBS. 

Writing for a Variety, Music or Comedy Program: Late Night With Conan O'Brien," NBC. 

(This version CORRECTS that Ricky Gervais won lead actor in comedy series.)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 17, 2007)

I loved the Colbert-Stewart-Carrell hug. It was very sweet. I wish I could have work friends who celebrated me that much.

I happened to love Kanye and Rainn Wilson.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't watch this year.  I actually forgot about it.  I wish I'd seen it.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a little disappointed that "The Office" was snubbed for the big awards it was up for (Best Comedy, Best lead actor, best supporting actor/actress), but since Ricky Gervais won for best lead actor I was mostly ok!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone have any pictures?


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 17, 2007)

I straight up did not recognize Lorraine Bracco.  She looks different? I dont know what it is.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Best Writer in a Comedy or Variety Montage

Sooo, funny! 

I love Stephen Colbert, too bad he didn't win


----------



## Polina (Sep 24, 2007)

I absolutely love Katherine Heigl (since that Depardieu-film :roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad she won... and she looked so gorgeous.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

Watching the Emmy's was like listening to flourescent lights buzz and flicker.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_I love christina aguilera...shes got this amazing powerful voice..she looks so cute..she has yet to announce that shes pregnant right?_

 
Paris announced it for her.


----------

